# Took the Plunge: Greensmaster 1000



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

I took a few people's advice and called my country club's superintendent. Turns out they had numerous older Greensmaster 1000 just lying around. He cleaned one up, sharpened the reel, put a new carb on it and adjusted the HOC for me. All for $500. Runs like a top. Pretty stoked right now. Here are the issues so far. Pictures don't do it justice. The sucker is wider than my shed door and won't fit inside. Next, the damn thing is HEAVY. I also quickly realized that my yard has spots that will be hard to mow w/ the Greensmasters. Next chore is to dethatch and start mowing lower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awry!!! Plus they will probably help to maintain for a fraction of what others charge &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

enforcerman said:


> I took a few people's advice and called my country club's superintendent. Turns out they had numerous older Greensmaster 1000 just lying around. He cleaned one up, sharpened the reel, put a new carb on it and adjusted the HOC for me. All for $500. Runs like a top. Pretty stoked right now. Here are the issues so far. Pictures don't do it justice. The sucker is wider than my shed door and won't fit inside. Next, the damn thing is HEAVY. I also quickly realized that my yard has spots that will be hard to mow w/ the Greensmasters. Next chore is to dethatch and start mowing lower.


That looks like a great deal for $500. The weight of these things is pretty mind blowing but they are built like tanks. It's great to build a relationship with a nearby course/club. I ended up meeting a few great people and they call me sometimes to get rid of gear or sell items very cheap to avoid ads, etc. You might even get them to sharpen the blade for you too since they always have the setup, Good luck with your new machine!


----------



## The Lawn Mower (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice find. I understand they are bulky. My question to you is, why would right next to your bed not be your first choice anyway?


----------



## jw38 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey enforceman, do you have any idea if your club's superintendent has any more that he'd be willing to part with? I'm in Spring Branch, about 30 miles north of San Antonio and would be really interested. Thanks!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You will get used to it. You will also get used to the nuances of your lawn. Like, for example, you won't get within 5-6" of your fence because of the wheel axels.

But it will also be the most fun you've ever had!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Put it this way...I enjoy cutting my lawn in the back with my rotary but I love cutting out front with my reel! I have the same model and the first few cuts were an adventure to say the least. Now that I have learned to operate the machine it's a peaceful journey &#128526;&#128077;&#127998;&#128526;


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Drive down to your local course, preferably a nice one (they have the cash to keep the mowers tip top) before noon and ask to speak with the superintendent. Use Google maps to find where the machine shed is so you know where you're going. Ask him if he has any old reel mowers he's looking to get rid of. I work on a golf course grounds crew, we have 6 2014 flex 21's, 8 2010 flex 21's and numersous JD's that we usually sell to homeowners that inquire. Can't hurt to just ask what they need to get rid of and set up a relationship for maintenance, they have all the equipment already for sharpening etc. Also, inquire about other equipment, spreaders, drop seeders, soil probes, you name it your local course has it.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

dacoyne said:


> Drive down to your local course, preferably a nice one (they have the cash to keep the mowers tip top) before noon and ask to speak with the superintendent. Use Google maps to find where the machine shed is so you know where you're going. Ask him if he has any old reel mowers he's looking to get rid of. I work on a golf course grounds crew, we have 6 2014 flex 21's, 8 2010 flex 21's and numersous JD's that we usually sell to homeowners that inquire. Can't hurt to just ask what they need to get rid of and set up a relationship for maintenance, they have all the equipment already for sharpening etc. Also, inquire about other equipment, spreaders, drop seeders, soil probes, you name it your local course has it.


Is this a common practice?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

No but it should be if you're looking for specialized equipment they have it and always have old stuff not being used anymore. We have sold reel mowers we don't have a use for anymore (new equipment) but are fine to homeowners for 2-300$. I think we sold 5 so far this summer. Just like asking a girl out, can't hurt to ask!


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I was going to look at the weeks auction but it'd probably be better to get one from the green keepers as far as maintenance and history goes. GM 1000 is okay at 1" HOC isn't it?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@quadmasta it depends on the reel itself and how many blades it has. The more blades, the better it is at lower heights of cut. A 5 blade reel would offer a better cut at 1" than an 11 blade reel.

Mine has 11 blades and I started at 1". The cut was good but not outstanding - this is also relative because it was still a better cut than my rotary does at 2-3".

I have since dropped down to 5/8" and plan to go down to 1/2" by the end of the season. I am looking at switching to a 5 blade reel this winter and keeping the grass somewhere around 0.75-0.875" next season.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Tried to mow my zoysia in the back at .75 and had to stop after one pass. not gonna happen. I have started mowing one spot in the front w/ it, but I think my yard isnt ready to go "low" yet. Probably gonna end up waiting to use it on my front yard next year. Its just too damn hot now to start taking my yard low.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations!

Have you added purchases to MPL3K?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11646


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

A reel will only cut grass which is 1/2 the distance between the blades. Think of the mower moving through the grass where everything magically disappears except the reel and bedknife. At first contact the grass is pushed forward; as the mower continues forward the grass eventually loses contact with the reel and springs back up. If the next blade can't trap the grass, the grass is just bent instead of severed. If it is trapped, it's cut. More blades makes a better cut at the expense of height versatility, i.e. the mower won't cut the longer grass blades. If your plan is to cut often with little vertical growth. more blades (and a smaller reel) are better. If you want the ability to cut less often, you need more distance between the blades.

My personal theory (totally unproven) is that the maximum height that can be cut is 1/2 the distance between the reels plus the HOC. Obviously, any blade less than or equal to the HOC is not cut, and I believe any blade longer than HOC plus 1/2 the distance between adjacent reels is not cut, just pushed over.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm building a new house and I can tell you this. I will plan the front yard with the GM1000 in mind. The plan is a ton of rock with a nice circular bermuda green in front. More rock, less grass. I know this is sacrilegious, but July/August in South Texas is no joke. 100+ temperatures for weeks/months at a time. I don't want a $700 water bill. Backyard will be zoysia and mowed w/ a rotary at a nice height. Dogs gotta have a nice fluffy spot to poop.


----------

